# Anyone keep poison arrow frogs



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Is it true they lose their poison due to a change in their diet from the wild? If I win Lotto I'll get a porche with an electric blue - black poison arrow frog pattern.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

yes. They make their poison from the beetles/ants they eat in the rain forest. So if you get captive bred animals they have no poison. Even if you get a wild caught frog it only takes a few months of living in a vivarium eating fruit flies for them to have no poison left.

I just got some new ones saturday, but was waiting to get pictures before making a thread about them. I got 5 of the blue ones(azureus), and 3 tadpoles of auratus(teal/bronze)


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

They hard to take care of?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Once you get the tank setup theres nothing to it. Mist once in a while, and feed flightless fruitflies.

You dont even have to clean the tank because the plants use the frog waste. I cant believe they aren't more popular as pets, although they are getting there.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what in ole crap am i gonna find a supply of fruit flies..?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

you just have to buy flies once. Then you breed them. You just mix instant potatoes, brewers yeast, orange juice, sugar, and vinigar. Then add some crumpled coffee filters and 50-100 flies from a different fruit fly culture. In a couple weeks you have a ton again. I always have 5-6 cultures of different ages going at any givin time.

Alot of pet stores have them, or you can order them online.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

they get their poison mainly from harvester ants that they eat so if they dont eat them they arnt poisonus

they still look sweet though

when the culture tank needs cleaning do you just transfer them to another container?

how do you feed them fruit flies? kill them or just throw them in the tank fyling around?

couldnt they escape through the mesh?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

the tank doesn't need to be cleaned because the plants process the waste.

You culture the flies in these cups. http://www.vivariumforum.com/community/gal.../medium/ff8.jpg

Then put some vitamin/calcium in the bottom of an empty one. Give the fly cup a tap and they all fall to the bottom, then you take the lid off, turn it sidways and keep taping it. They all fall into the empty cup. Shake them around in the powder until they are half retarded and dump them in the frog tank. Its alot easier than it sounds. I almost never get an escape anymore.

Most people use solid glass lids. The plants give some oxygen, and opening it every day to every other day is enough for them to get new air.


----------

